
The Case for Making Cities Out of Wood - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/the-case-for-making-cities-out-of-wood
======
cimmanom
So they can burn better again?

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments here, especially not dismissive ones.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

